# Barral Decals and Stickers...



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, I guess I could ask what will they come up with next to sell us dumb a** hunters, but before I get the chance...someone went and come up with it...I am talkin about barrel decals! Holy mackerel, I remember years and years ago when I saw the first t-shirt with a picture on it...a picture of Beethoven by the way...and I was thinkin, pretty darn cool. Little did I know to what extent the human mind would take this clever idea and build it into a fortune for someone. I am thinkin now is just the beginning, we now stand where Beethoven t-shirts once stood in regards to barrel decals. In the near future I can easily see custom stickers for our barrels portraying everything from an arrow pointing to the magazine stating "light load on board", to cleverly phrased smart a** remarks about the President, regardless of his party. You could have the results of last years deer hunt blazening across the barrel of your 30-06 all lit up in mini LCD's thanks to our modern technology. My brain is running wild with the actual commercial applications here. Really successful hunters are carrying around a gold mine. How much would McDonalds pay just to have a picture of say a happy meal stamped on the gun barrell of the guy that shot the "Spider Bull"...I am thinkin a ton. Or say the potential income to Mossback guide service if he could just convince his clients to stick on a "Bud Light" picture just before they pose for one of his famous photoshoots...I am telling you boys right now (I am to **** old to start any new enterprises)...jump on board, barrel decals are the next big thing!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Barrel decals are *GAY!*


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Barrel decals are *super cool!*


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No, they're *GAY!*

Right along with Mossback stickers, Sneekee stickers, NASCAR stickers, No Fear stickers, Moto Cross stickers, Porn Star stickers, and any other sticker you could put on your rig to make you look like a stupid, backwards hat wearin, sleeveless shirt sportin, Mountain dew drinkin, tough-guy PUNK.

:twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> No, they're *GAY!*
> 
> Right along with Mossback stickers, Sneekee stickers, NASCAR stickers, No Fear stickers, Moto Cross stickers, Porn Star stickers, and any other sticker you could put on your rig to make you look like a stupid, backwards hat wearin, sleeveless shirt sportin, Mountain dew drinkin, tough-guy PUNK.
> 
> :twisted: :mrgreen:


I bet you hate the back window of my truck! :lol: 

However I don't have any barrel stickers on my guns, just "beauty" marks from hard use! 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Peterson! Send Tex-O-Bob a handfull of UWN stickers. It sounds like he needs some!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You wont find one on any of my barrels. Anything you put on it affects the accuracy. If someone wants advertising I have other places to do that for them. For a price though.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Hey Peterson! Send Tex-O-Bob a handfull of UWN stickers. It sounds like he needs some!


  _(O)_ :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont know what the big deal is with guys saying they are dumb? They will clearly make me a better hunter! :roll:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Barrel stickers truely make your gun more accurate and the shooter more gay!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

yfzduner450 said:


> Barrel stickers truely make your gun more accurate and the shooter more gay!!!


I think you're right J! I almost had to turn on a George Michael song when I saw these. I can only imagine what would happen if I owned one!!!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I LOVE GEORGE MICHAELS!!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

yfzduner450 said:


> I LOVE GEORGE MICHAELS!!!!


 :shock: :shock: :shock: -)O(- _/O _/O :O---:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> No, they're *GAY!*
> 
> Right along with Mossback stickers, Sneekee stickers, NASCAR stickers, No Fear stickers, Moto Cross stickers, Porn Star stickers, and any other sticker you could put on your rig to make you look like a stupid, backwards hat wearin, sleeveless shirt sportin, Mountain dew drinkin, tough-guy PUNK.
> 
> :twisted: :mrgreen:


+1, I can't stand all those stickers. I believe it makes people look more white trash. "Skin" "Sand Nutz" and "Balls Racing" are a few others I hate.......

And those nuts people put on their lifted trucks......f***ing GAY!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

lehi said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > No, they're *GAY!*
> ...


Ditto on the aforementioned. I hate the fake Subaru STI posers with the Monster Energy stickers too. Sorry dude, the sticker doesn't make your car a rally car, or you Ken Block.

I also think they should make a law that you can't have a campaign sticker on your car past inauguration day. We all know who won by now, give your gloating or disapproval (whatever the case may be) a rest. I saw a Gore 2000 one the other day. Partner, that horse is dead!


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Wind In His Hair said:


> I also think they should make a law that you can't have a campaign sticker on your car past inauguration day. We all know who won by now, give your gloating or disapproval (whatever the case may be) a rest. I saw a Gore 2000 one the other day. Partner, that horse is dead!


I would have to argue the opposite, I would prefer people leave their obama stickers on their car. I often make lane changes I don't really need to (even it requires I move someone with my trailer) just to piss off the idiot with the change bupersticker.

Besides after the monumental failure that electing him was, you really should have to keep the sticker on their as a daily reminder of what stupid slogans get you.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> [Barrel decals are GAY!


I found this picture while searching the archives.

[attachment=0:2x13de79]ed.JPG[/attachment:2x13de79]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O- :^8^: *(u)*


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, ya see, right there, that's what I am talkin about. Course the only problem here is the poor sap in the picture shot such a teenie, tiny, little girlie deer that the photo has zero marketability! -/O_-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't matter, Tiger Woods can put the "wood" to as many women as he wants and Nike will still endorse him cuz he's Tiger "F"ing Woods.

I'm so good, I can shoot little hooter bucks and Budweiser, Toyota, and Purina are still giving me the big $$$$$$$ just to put a cheese-dick sticker on my bow. I'm laughing all the way to the bank! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Someone mentioned the nuts under the lifted truck.....but what about the lifted truck? GAY! What are ya makin' up for on that one? Don't give me the bullsh*t "it's gives me more ground clearance"....cuz 9 times out of 10.....the axle is still in the same friggin' vicinity as it was.

But while we're on the subject.....what stickers can ya put on your vehicle, without bein' gay? I may be gay and not even know it! (I know this was a barrel sticker thread, gone haywire.....)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I second you on the hanging nuts thing.

My truck has these stickers - FMF, 1*, Glock, Zeiss and a turtle sticker from when I lived in Hawaii.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Let's see...NRA(multiple), NAVHDA, NSTRA, Priomos, Carlton's, TriTronics, DU, and a bumpersticker "MIB - protecting the earth from the scum of the Universe" (probably now illegible)
I used to have CALMINI, and Rocket Dog, but they went to crap. Soon to have my new Planetisuzoo on there.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Truck stickers are just as GAY as barrel stickers! The only stickers that are on my truck is the one's the factory put one. And that's just cause i'm too lazy to take them off.


----------

